# Library Spotlight - Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra



## Cory Pelizzari

Get it here: https://sonicscores.com/amadeus/


----------



## MusicIstheBest

Your reviews are very entertaining - always a fine presentation.


----------



## Ifness

Excellent review and presentation of the capabilities of the library. Very helpful! Thanks


----------



## bill5

Am I missing something? This library sounds really good IMO.


----------



## Geomir

Cory is much better than the library itself!


----------



## Akarin

Be extremely wary of Cory's reviews: he could make an untuned kazoo ensemble sounds fantastic and you'd buy it.


----------



## Geomir

Akarin said:


> Be extremely wary of Cory's reviews: he could make an untuned kazoo ensemble sounds fantastic and you'd buy it.


I couldn't agree more! He goes beyond the libraries' capabilities!


----------



## Crowe

That's not really possible. I know you've really been hating on Amadeus and I fully understand and respect that you don't like it, but it's not nearly as awful as you make it out to be.

I've found it to be very useful for generating ideas and inspiration, quick sketching and pseudo-retro compositions. All of the samples, regardless of where they come from, fit together even if they aren't top-of-the-line.

I do *not* think that Amadeus alone is suitable for high-end orchestral simulation. This is not Orchestral Tools or Spitfire-level. It's useful for a lot of other things, however.


----------



## Geomir

Shiirai said:


> That's not really possible. I know you've really been hating on Amadeus and I fully understand and respect that you don't like it, but it's not nearly as awful as you make it out to be.
> 
> I've found it to be very useful for generating ideas and inspiration, quick sketching and pseudo-retro compositions. All of the samples, regardless of where they come from, fit together even if they aren't top-of-the-line.
> 
> I do *not* think that Amadeus alone is suitable for high-end orchestral simulation. This is not Orchestral Tools or Spitfire-level. It's useful for a lot of other things, however.


I know that technically someone cannot go beyond a library's capabilities, because - by definition - he is using that library to make it sound so impressive, and not i.e. some other library! 

It's just that Cory can make almost ANYTHING sound fantastic! It's in his blood!


----------



## Tim_Wells

Geomir said:


> I couldn't agree more! He goes beyond the libraries' capabilities!


I think you've sufficiently let your feelings about this library be known. Maybe let other voices be heard.

That said, this library seems like an amazing value depending on your particular needs. Also, a very helpful review.


----------



## Geomir

Tim_Wells said:


> I think you've sufficiently let your feelings about this library be known. Maybe let other voices be heard.
> 
> That said, this library seems like an amazing value depending on your particular needs. Also, a very helpful review.


Everyone is free to say his opinion! I am not blocking other voices from being heard! 

By the way, a company that totally ignores your emails and your messages, is not exactly "my personal feelings"! So far more than 2 months have passed and no reply from Sonic Scores! This is not subjective!

As @Shiirai mentioned, Amadeus is not made for high-end products, it's a 10GB library that costs $150. This is understandable of course! We can say the same for GPO 5. Same size, same cost. But at least Garritan Company replied to my email, covering my question within 2 days!

By the way, I can really say that for the price, Amadeus sounds a little better (less synthetic) than GPO 5. You see? You managed to make say something good about Amadeus!


----------



## bill5

So........how much something costs or how large the library is is indicative of how good it is?

That's pretty ridiculous. Maybe they should have charged $500 instead; I have to wonder how many people would be going "ooooh what a great library" 🤔

To each their own. On initial listen though, this sounds a lot better than something just for "sketching ideas" or whatever.


----------



## Geomir

bill5 said:


> So........how much something costs or how large the library is is indicative of how good it is?


About price: Usually it is. Companies know how to cost their products, and if Amadeus was priced $500, people and reviewers would compare it with similar priced products and I don't think anyone would buy it! Same for GPO 5. If their companies could make $500 from each sale, do you think they would cost it $150?

About size no this is not always the case. There are small sized libraries that sound amazing. I was just comparing 3 similar compact libraries, for someone in a low budget and low disk space.


----------

